# remove unneeded stuff (once and forever)



## freemason (Sep 8, 2012)

How totally disable things in system I never ever needed (and probably never will)?

For example, everything related to games, smb, nfs, zfs, netgraph, sendmail and llvm.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 8, 2012)

Samba is a port, so don't install it.  llvm is either part of clang or a port.  See src.conf(5), but be warned that removing stuff that seems unnecessary can cause surprises.


----------

